
How to Live on a Narrowboat - jhallenworld
http://www.canaljunction.com/boat/liveaboard.htm
======
jhallenworld
Lots of vlogs about this:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6SNxiLzSlh8e0yjndE9o_A/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6SNxiLzSlh8e0yjndE9o_A/videos)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sbb9qm-
pqw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sbb9qm-pqw)

